# Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all off



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't wait for this Fall. I drew a dedicated hunter for my Utah buck, a Florida Mtns Ibex with my bow, and rifle for the Ruby Mountains. To kick off my summer I flew up to Canada and did a spot and stalk on a BIG black bear and got within 10 Yards on film. Hunting is SO fun.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Nice punkin head bear!

Cool video BUT, there was WAY too much walking around and scenery involved, plus bears aren't really big game. (deer and elk are the only big game recognized in Utah) So, unfortunately we're going to have to move this thread to "other kinds of animals" or perhaps the "great outdoors" where it will be enjoyed by almost no one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Nice film. Thanks for sharing. Sounds like you'll have a banner hunting season. Looking forward to more videos!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Looks like it was a great trip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*



GaryFish said:


> Nice film. Thanks for sharing. Sounds like you'll have a banner hunting season. Looking forward to more videos!


What? You're not going to move this to outer forum Mongolia? Did you hit your head? :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Naw Tex. The film will stay here. As for you though....... I hear outer forum Mongolia is nice this time of year;-)


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Thanks for sharing, awesome video


----------



## deerlove (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Sweet vid Matt and congrats on your Squaw Peak results it was good meeting you.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*



deerlove said:


> Sweet vid Matt and congrats on your Squaw Peak results it was good meeting you.


Good seeing you. It's fun putting a face to a username....well, at least most of the time it is. If I wasn't racing that day i'd have stopped and chatted a while. At least I got 50 miles of pre season scouting in.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Not a bad video, but why such a change in format? I thought it was a little dramatic personally.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Nice punkin head bear!
> 
> Cool video BUT, there was WAY too much walking around and scenery involved, plus bears aren't really big game. (deer and elk are the only big game recognized in Utah) So, unfortunately we're going to have to move this thread to "other kinds of animals" or perhaps the "great outdoors" where it will be enjoyed by almost no one.


I have to agree, I was thinking firearms is more appropriate; I'll move it over.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Are you serious? Wow, lets not run off anymore productive posters with this childish ****! Put it where it belongs, not in the firearm section.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Get the twist out of your panties! It still shows up in both forums.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*



Huge29 said:


> Not a bad video, but why such a change in format? I thought it was a little dramatic personally.


I was trying to show my non-hunter friends that I can enjoy just looking at nature too.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Ok, so here is the full version of our hunt. Just some humor added really.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

The video shows bears being killed. Why is this post not in "other kinds of animals" section? 
I thought the video was well done.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*



Huge29 said:


> Get the twist out of your panties! It still shows up in both forums.


I would if I wore any kind of underwear at all. :shock: :O•-: :mrgreen: I hope you just got a visual on that one. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

I did.

:shock:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

Was it everything you expected? :lol:


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*



jahan said:


> Was it everything you expected? :lol:


I was hoping to see more bears but 10 a day is more than I've seen in my lifetime. A lot of truck driving too which is a downer for me but It's the only way to hunt there with the vegetation. I did learn a TON about bears though during the week and came away with a bruiser. Here is the FULL VERSION of how it went down with a little humor added:


----------



## 06springfield (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Ibex bow, Ruby Mountains buck, and a BEAR to kick it all*

10 yards! I think I would have wimped out and taken the 300 or 100 yard shot. That was awsome.


----------

